# River ready 16-foot Aire Jaguarundi for sale



## berarducci (Feb 9, 2009)

16-foot Aire Jaguarundi cataraft for sale. $3800. One owner, ready to raft including 5 bay Downriver frame, plywood and corian decking and floor, Downriver Captains chair, Downriver dry box, 10-foot Cataract counterweighted Oars, mesh storage bag and more. Also for sale: extra mesh bag, flip lines, water jugs, Igloo cooler and more. Stored inside, deflated and folded carefully every year. Located near Idaho Springs. I can possibly deliver locally, put on your trailer or can de-rig and take. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

What year was the boat made? Any patches?


----------



## berarducci (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought it new in 2007. There are no patches.


----------

